# WASH TEST FOR R TRANS on 50/50 Results



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I just finished the third washing of the R Trans transfer that I pressed on a Hanes Heavyweight 50/50. I am very pleased with the wash test results.
We printed the paper with dye sublimation ink and pressed at 370 degrees for 35 seconds. 

The one on the left has been washed 3 times and dried. The one on the right is right off the press.

I would compare the results to the wash test I've done on my GT541 and better than a wash test if this design was silk screened.

The hand is heavier than the results of the GT 541 of course, but VERY acceptable by screen print standards. We Contour cut the transfer, so there is NO BOX look or feel.

The down side is the R-Trans paper cost $1.445 a square foot. My ink cost was about .30 for this test.

The up side is that colors are brighter than the results on the GT541 Brother. The fact that we can offer 50/50 shirts now, is a plus.
I'm not limited to the 14"x16" platen size of my GT541. On my 54" dye sub printer I can oversize print on 50/50 now. Which I will do Monday and post the results. Now to get the cost way down on the transfer paper and I will have a GREAT product.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Now after 4 washes and dryings there is VERY LITTLE HAND. Nice results so far.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Where did you purchase the R Trans paper from?
Please post additional pictures after you get through some more washes.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

discoqueen said:


> Where did you purchase the R Trans paper from?
> Please post additional pictures after you get through some more washes.


Mike sent it to me.

Mike Brockway [mike@reichsupply.com]

Will keep washing.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm surprised that this thread hasn't received more action. Thank you for taking the time to post results.

Have you tried Chromablast transfer paper on 50/50 with dye sub as well? If so, your opinions on one -vs.- the other.


----------



## cbroph (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any further / more recent results on R-trans paper on 100% or 50/50 using dye sub ink. Is anyone using this paper. I know it is more costly but cost can be offset with less expensive shirt versus Vapor apparel for example.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## bangtees (Oct 26, 2011)

item detail

$60+ for 100 sheets is comparable to using Laser Transfer Paper so if this works, it's a good deal.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

skdave said:


> Now after 4 washes and dryings there is VERY LITTLE HAND. Nice results soQUOTE]


----------



## Iocaine (Apr 28, 2007)

You mentioned you contour cut it to reduce the box. It has a clear adhesive residue then? Does it have a backing so it can be contour cut on a plotter/cutter or would I need a separate carrier sheet to do that?


----------

